# Full moon



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Many recent threads have made mention of the full moon. For all and sundry, tonight's the night when it's truly full. Not sure if this announces further strife or relief in sight, but I'll opt for the latter.


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooey or insight? Hard to know, but I've also noticed an edge to several recent posts. Is it the moon?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. I'm curious. What do you mean by this: 


> ... I've also noticed an edge to several recent posts.


_*TIA*_ for your response.


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Iceman.

I am constantly awed by the consistency of thorough, knowledgeable information on this site from pro's and novices alike! Nowhere else on the Web have I seen comparable quality. What I was trying to say was simply that I have noticed some tensions here or there, that's all--nothing compromising in the slightest!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OH. I was hoping for some good gossipy-type stories. You know, _inquiring minds want to know_ type stuff.

On the other hand, pick a topic and I'll get real edgy for you.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think I resemble some of those coments. I seem to be a little more lucid when posting during a full moon.

I left CT a while back due to health problems. Apon my return I fould a small community controlling the forums.

I tried to put up my bio but that didn't help. I seem to draw adversity by those with online knowledge.

I'm confused by this, I'm thinking if the poster is here at cheftalk they know how to google or wiki. I was a moderator

here 10 yrs ago. It seems like all has changed. I juat wonder if this board has an idea of the foodies that have been here for more then a decade.

I respected their knowlege and still do.

I myself, will not post to something I have not had personable experience. If I was opening a store like I'm doing there would be hundreds

of poster chomping at my jockeys asking questions. I don't know.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------

